# craftsman lawn mower tractor dies after a few minute



## flynrsa2003 (Mar 23, 2015)

craftsman lawn mower tractor model 536270112 dies after a few minutes. What could be causing this problem? 
I have replaced old fuel with new and cleaned carburetor. 
Is there a fuel filter? If yes where is it located?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

How many are a few?

I can think of 2 possibilities-
Loss of spark and loss of fuel.

When the problem occurs, immediately check for spark.
Possibly the ignition module is failing as it heats up.

IF the tank vent is clogged, it will draw a vacuum as the fuel is depleted, stopping fuel flow to the carb.
To check, loosen the gas cap for a few seconds and see if it starts up.

IF it has a filter, it should be between the tank and the carb.

NOTE- There may be a small screen inside the tank that's "almost" totally clogged.
You may have a scenario where the carb runs out of fuel and the engine dies.
WHILE sitting for a period of time, fuel SLOWLY refills the carb. repeat.....
You can disconnect the hose to the carb an see if fuel runs freely. You should already know this however if you "cleaned" the carb. Unless we have different definitions of "carb cleaning".

BTW-
the engine is a Tecumseh TVM220-157272G (143.981002)


----------



## flynrsa2003 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you. 
I did not think about the possibly of loss of spark. I did replaced the spark plug. Did not think about the ignition module or the fuel cap. I did remove the carburetor and cleaned all parts with carb cleaner. Unfortunate for me I had removed all fuel from tank because I had figure on the possibility of water contamination so the only fuel that dripped out was from the carburetor bowl. Now I need to figure how to test ignition module. 
As far as fuel filter I think you're correct about it been inside the tank since there's no filter to be found between tank and carburetor. I figure I can empty tank and blow air in opposite direction to clear screen.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Check spark when cold because you know it works then.
You also have something to compare.
Check when the problem occurs.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

To see if it's the fuel cap,just loosen it 2-3 turns,and see if it still dies. If it does,check the spark.
To check the spark,put a spark tester between the plug wire,and the plug,and start the engine. Watch the tester,and if it loses spark,you'll see it.


----------

